# How Often do You Carve?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

yyfly said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm learning carving, so I watch people snowboarding and intend to learn from them at my local resort. But it seems to me that very few people are carving, most of them are doing skidded turns.
> 
> ...


I would say half. it really depending on the speed I am going.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Big bear you don't really have the room to carve, too many people and you gotta bleed off speed or yuo're gonna hit someone.
That being said, most people dont' carve because they think skidding or any turn is a carve.
You see those people who bomb straight down and do desperation slips, that's not carving. Cudos for being able to bomb like that


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

If I feel like cruising some groomers I will carve, but a lot of the time I'm messing around, doing butters, looking for side hits, etc.

Thinking about it now, instructors are about the only people I see carving when I'm watching from the chair


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I carve turkey. Only during thanksgiving though.

I try to carve as much as I can, especially if I'm just freeriding. You can always fine tune your carving technique. Park laps...meh...don't really give a fuck b/c I'm getting cheeze steeze and hot babes from buttery front board slides.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Conditions permitting, I will carve as much as I can. 80% ish if good snow. There is nothing better than gliding around the hill silently, while feeling the g forces of a roller coaster. If there is ice, death cookies, or chop, I'm usually screwing around more and carving less. 

But yeah... most people don't know what carving is, or if they do, they can only do it when exiting a turn and moving across the hill. Carving while entering a turn is a bit more difficult and takes more skill and confidence, since you are tilting your board on the edge that could cause you to tomahawk if you aren't moving parallel to your edge.


----------



## Walnut (Jan 6, 2014)

Honestly i think it feels awesome just carving a newly prepped slope in the morning hours before hungover maniacs start molesting the trails and clogging everything up. Then i'm off to the park or the powder.


----------



## yyfly (Apr 8, 2013)

Banana12 said:


> If I feel like cruising some groomers I will carve, but a lot of the time I'm messing around, doing butters, looking for side hits, etc.
> 
> Thinking about it now, instructors are about the only people I see carving when I'm watching from the chair


Yes, this is exactly what I noticed.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I carve whenever possible, especially on groomers and most fun when initiated from the speed coming around a hairpin-esque turn. 

Not really "carving" but use a similar motion when trying to maintain or generate speed when approaching or during a flat area of the mountain (similar to tic-tacs on a skateboard).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

daily, like today for instance


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

I pulled a few hundred carve maneuvers today. Sup sbforum?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

As much as I can, after hitting the pow.... right now I don't even remember how it feels. fucking high pressure.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

yyfly said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm learning carving, so I watch people snowboarding and intend to learn from them at my local resort. But it seems to me that very few people are carving, most of them are doing skidded turns.
> 
> ...


Many riders can't carve. Most of them think carving is turning. Being I learnt on the ice coast. Very few conditions that you can't carve in.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wherever the run is wide n steep enough. How good/pure depends on many things. Usually better in the mornings when me n groomers are still fresh 



BigmountainVMD said:


> But yeah... most people don't know what carving is, or if they do, they can only do it when exiting a turn and moving across the hill. Carving while entering a turn is a bit more difficult and takes more skill and confidence, since you are tilting your board on the edge that could cause you to tomahawk if you aren't moving parallel to your edge.


Interesting... with some boards, I skrew the end of a frontside carve (on rather hardpacked runs). If I stop to check, there's a pencil line till the end of the carve, where I begin to skidd. Haven't found out yet, what I'm doing wrong then.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

neni said:


> Wherever the run is wide n steep enough. How good/pure depends on many things. Usually better in the mornings when me n groomers are still fresh
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... with some boards, I skrew the end of a carve (on rather hardpacked runs). If I stop to check, there's a pencil line till the end of the carve, where I begin to skidd. Haven't found out yet, what I'm doing wrong then.


Might be weight transfer. Near the end of the carve you want to pressure the rear of the board a touch more. I find with a stiffer board the front follows the rear better and you can get away with less pressure in the rear. Softer boards the back will chatter a bit more and need that extra pressure.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Big bear you don't really have the room to carve, too many people and you gotta bleed off speed or yuo're gonna hit someone.
> That being said, most people dont' carve because they think skidding or any turn is a carve.
> You see those people who bomb straight down and do desperation slips, that's not carving. Cudos for being able to bomb like that


"It's my second day and I got carving down."


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> "It's my second day and I got carving down."


Lol yeah, i love that one.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure where/when "carve" = "being able to go from your heel to toe edge and back without doing a scorpion!

That said, I like to carve as much as possible. I find skidded turns boring on flat snow. Skidded turns are for the park, choppy snow, and steeper terrain. Nice wide open steep blue or black? CARVE TRENCHES IN THAT SHIT!

And yes it is possible to carve in powder, it's just a different feeling, and sometimes you touch bottom. Just gotta be dynamic in your riding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

seems there need to be a new word for carving, as it has been co-opted by the skidsters


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I carve when there is nothing better to do


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I tend to not carve much when I'm riding outside of the park unless I hit a big open mellow run where I can lay out some long carves or suddenly do a big euro carve for fun. I just mix it up depending on how I feel, and I think that's how most riders tend to do it in situations where carving isn't required.

Honestly most people can't carve properly anyhow, which is probably why you don't see many people carving at the resort.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Whenever there is no pow.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

yyfly said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm learning carving, so I watch people snowboarding and intend to learn from them at my local resort. But it seems to me that very few people are carving, most of them are doing skidded turns.
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely shocked. Shocked I tells ya, that you don't see carvers in jibtopia.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> I tend to not carve much when I'm riding outside of the park unless I hit a big open mellow run where I can lay out some long carves or suddenly do a big euro carve for fun. I just mix it up depending on how I feel, and I think that's how most riders tend to do it in situations where carving isn't required.
> 
> Honestly most people can't carve properly anyhow, which is probably why you don't see many people carving at the resort.


+1 

On groomer days I'll normally lay a few hard carves throughout the day. Not something I do every run. :dunno:


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

This may be a "get off my lawn" style observation but I think you don't see a lot of people carving because they are learning on boards that you don't need to carve on. 

Not that you can't carve on them... I just bought my first hybrid profile board and love it, but I think if you learned on a stiff, too big for you, camber plank at some point you were going to have to figure out how to carve if you were progressing or life would suck. 

I see some people throwing shit down and riding fast as hell that don't look like the can carve at all and I would've been scared as fcuk to ride like them.


----------



## yyfly (Apr 8, 2013)

Jed said:


> I tend to not carve much when I'm riding outside of the park unless I hit a big open mellow run where I can lay out some long carves or suddenly do a big euro carve for fun. I just mix it up depending on how I feel, and I think that's how most riders tend to do it in situations where carving isn't required.
> 
> Honestly most people can't carve properly anyhow, which is probably why you don't see many people carving at the resort.


:yahoo:In ur video, you said you have only 10% carving.


----------



## yyfly (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, u guys explained a lot.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

yyfly said:


> :yahoo:In ur video, you said you have only 10% carving.


Hah yeah, that sounds like me. I actually find most riders on a whole don't carve a whole lot, even those who can carve. It's just another useful technique to use when you need it.


----------



## yyfly (Apr 8, 2013)

Jed said:


> Hah yeah, that sounds like me. I actually find most riders on a whole don't carve a whole lot, even those who can carve. It's just another useful technique to use when you need it.


Great videos! Learnt a lot from them!


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Not often. Usually its too many people around to do it safely and with respect for others. 
So mostly I just do hybrid


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Jed said:


> Hah yeah, that sounds like me. I actually find most riders on a whole don't carve a whole lot, even those who can carve. It's just another useful technique to use when you need it.


Nev from Snowboard Addiction said the same thing (10%)


----------

